# How to trim Cyperus helferi?



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi All, I have couples od Cyperus helferi that grow very long. I'm thinking of trimming it but afraid that if I cut the tip, the whole leaves will rot like Vallis. Does anyone have experience with it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

The leaves will eventually die off slowly if they are trimmed at the tips. An alternative to trimming is snipping off the longer older leaves close to the base and retain the shorter ones. Shudnt be a problem with your tank has higher light to keep the leaves short and occasionally trimming off selected leaves.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

thanks, will try to do that


----------

